# can someone please tell me what is the best petide is to take with igf lr1-3



## bigant46 (Jun 1, 2014)

Im ready to order my peptides and run with them for a while im just real curious what my best combo. Is


----------



## raysd21 (Jun 1, 2014)

People don't really run too much stuff with IGF that I know of.  Not like hgh and slin.  I would just try to find a good source for IGF cause there is a lot of shotty stuff floating around.  Someone else might have ran some ghrp stuff with it maybe but I never tried it.  IGF is great for building muscle *and* leaning out.  I would put my money on the winning horse.


----------



## 13bret (Jun 1, 2014)

Here's the rest of the crew.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 1, 2014)

You could do a GHRP and GHRH combo such as cjc no dac and ghrp2. I will be using our LR3 very soon. Just letting the cjc-dac leave my system. I will be using hexarelin and cjc no dac with my LR3. I have heard great things about our LR3 so excited to start it. How do you plan to run the LR3? I will be dosing it pre workout at 100mcg eod using micro injs (10mcg each one). I will be using it mainly in my calves and chest and plan to move up to 200mcg eod.


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 10, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> You could do a GHRP and GHRH combo such as cjc no dac and ghrp2. I will be using our LR3 very soon. Just letting the cjc-dac leave my system. I will be using hexarelin and cjc no dac with my LR3. I have heard great things about our LR3 so excited to start it. How do you plan to run the LR3? I will be dosing it pre workout at 100mcg eod using micro injs (10mcg each one). I will be using it mainly in my calves and chest and plan to move up to 200mcg eod.



I like your style! Every bit except for the 10 micro injects.  I prefer 1 shot.  Elvia has some good thoughts there!


----------



## devildogusmc (Jun 10, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> You could do a GHRP and GHRH combo such as cjc no dac and ghrp2. I will be using our LR3 very soon. Just letting the cjc-dac leave my system. I will be using hexarelin and cjc no dac with my LR3. I have heard great things about our LR3 so excited to start it. How do you plan to run the LR3? I will be dosing it pre workout at 100mcg eod using micro injs (10mcg each one). I will be using it mainly in my calves and chest and plan to move up to 200mcg eod.



I like the way you're doing this. I'm one of those guys who injects GH every three hours during the day. Before anyone asks, I'm personally injecting 1.5-2iu's 5x/day in that manner. I'm, curious what injecting the IGF like this would be like? I'm considering it... If it were gropep, I can imagine that would add up pretty quick lol.


----------



## s2h (Jun 10, 2014)

bigant46 said:


> Im ready to order my peptides and run with them for a while im just real curious what my best combo. Is



GH is a good one to mix with lr3...


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 11, 2014)

I will be starting the LR3 2moro pre workout. I will keep guys updated in my log if you're interested. I have used LR3 before in 1 large dose but excited to try it with the micro injs.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 12, 2014)

s2h said:


> GH is a good one to mix with lr3...


This ^^^


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 10, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> You could do a GHRP and GHRH combo such as cjc no dac and ghrp2. I will be using our LR3 very soon. Just letting the cjc-dac leave my system. I will be using hexarelin and cjc no dac with my LR3. I have heard great things about our LR3 so excited to start it. How do you plan to run the LR3? I will be dosing it pre workout at 100mcg eod using micro injs (10mcg each one). I will be using it mainly in my calves and chest and plan to move up to 200mcg eod.


you say 100mcg EOD  what does EOD stand for,i am new.


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 10, 2014)

Every other day


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 10, 2014)

I've had great success with ghrp-6


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 11, 2014)

s2h said:


> GH is a good one to mix with lr3...



Yup, this, or a GHRH and GHRP to get endogenous GH flowing.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 12, 2014)

what are you guys using to mix gh and igf1 they come dry,i know it needs bacteriostatic water,but is it the same water you can mix with igf1 as well as groth,and where did you get it,there are some places on line but I cant seem to find it on amazon.


----------

